# ratschläge für koipool



## kreativmaster (27. Juni 2009)

erstmal wünsche ich ein schönen abend 

und zwar gehts bei mir um die planung bzw um den bau eines Koipools
das problem an der ganzen sache ist das wir einen recht schmalen garten haben .. 

und zwar sollen die maße des Koipools so lauten .. 
Länge 10m  Breite  2,5m   Tiefe  2,40 m 

jetzt geht es also um das finanzbudget .. und zwar wollte ich wissen was ich tun kann an kosten des Filters zu sparen bzw wie groß eine natürliche filterart sein müsste  

Wasserinhalt des Koipools wird sich auf 60 000 Liter betragen


----------



## kreativmaster (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

Zur Verbesserrung hier handelt es sich um ein projekt  

Ich habe die aktuellsten bilder eben gemacht und in meine alben hinzugefügt unter anderem auch die skizze ... wie es mal aussehen soll  

auf dem einen pic vom garten wo rechts das blumeneck ist sollte der wasserlauf hin ... leider wird unser garten nich breiter daher die frage ob sich eine natürliche filterweise überhaupt machen lässt .. 


Noch eine frage ...
Muss man ein koipool betonieren oder reicht lediglich die folie  ?


----------



## Digicat (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

Servus

Mein Vorname ist Helmut und heiße dich

Herzlich Willkommen

Schau dir mal diesen Thread und diesen.

Zu den Fotos .... Klick in meiner Signatur


----------



## kreativmaster (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

danke für die links hab die angeschaut ... 
nur is unser garten nich so schön breit wie der vom moderator ^^  

darum wollte ich fragen wo und wie groß die natürliche pflanzen-wasserreinigung hin müsste ^^ und würde auch gerne verbesserrungen meiner skizze bzw was man anders machen könnte siehe galery :9 ^^


----------



## Martina und Uwe (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

Guten Morgen Helmut,ob denn unser kreativmaster uns seinen Namen noch verrät was meinst Du ?
MfG Uwe


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

Hallöchen 
ich meine bei einem 60.000 Liter Pool ist mit natürlicher Filterung bei dem Platzbedarf nichts zu machen.


----------



## hoffisoft (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

hei

freitag (ab ins beet), der baut schwimmteich mit kläranlage. vieleicht ist was darbei.

gruß


----------



## kreativmaster (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

oh hab ich ja vergessen  ^^ 
Ich bin der Manuel 18 jahre alt .. 
habe den ersten gartenteich siehe bild 3 mit 14 jahren angelegt  

aber weger natürlichem filterbereich  bei dem link nummer eins mit dem gemauerten koipool ist auch nur ne kleine natürliche filteranlage mit __ wasserlinsen  ^^ 

und zur sendung ab ins beet  die habe ich von anfang an verfolgt  nur träume ich von so viel platz  

auf alle fälle kann das projekt stattfinden .. mich hat sogar en koiprofi gelobt weger meiner skizze , er hat gesagt sollte ich das durchziehen wie das gezeichnet ist wird es ein professionelles koipool


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

Servus Manuel

Könntest du die Skizze als Ganzes abfotografieren und dann 1000 x 1000 mit 240Kb nochmals hier einstellen, nach beschneiden des Fotos, sodaß man nur die Skizze erkennen kann...... auf dem jetzigen Foto kann man die Details äußerst schlecht sehen . Wennst das nicht hinbringen solltest ... schicke mir einen Nachricht per PN ......


----------



## kreativmaster (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

selbstverständlich werde ich die skizze nochmal überarbeiten   


und zwar Änderung länge beläuft sich auf 10 meter und zieht sich noch etwas nach rechts ... breite haben wir 10 cm gewinnen können also jetzige breite statt 2,40 m   2,50 m  

hätte gerne eure vorschläge wie mans besser machen könnte


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

Servus Manuel

Fragen über Fragen:


Warum Pumpenkammer im Teich 
Warum Steinplatten 40cm über Teichniveau
Warum einen Bachlauf
Warum gepumptes, statt Schwerkraft __ Filtersystem
Für einen Koiteich spezifische Merkmale die man nicht so machen sollte.

So wäre es meiner Meinung nach richtig:

Schwerkraft-Anlage ist ein muß
Pumpenkammer integriert in die Filterkammer (als letztes Glied)
kein Bachlauf, ungünstig auf Wasserwerte und Temperaturschwankungen
Steinplatten ok. dann aber Teich als Hochteich ... max. 10 cm über Wasserniveau, gehen auch 5cm, dann aber Teichüberlauf einplanen.

Bei deiner Teichlänge würde ich drei Bodenabläufe + Skimmer empfehlen 
Einen Mittelwasserablauf kannst auch einbauen, muß aber nicht sein.
Strömungsgünstig wäre es auch wenn du die Ecken auch abrundest (Halbkreis) > "Gammelecken".

Filtertechnisch: Spaltsieb (USIII) besser Vließ- oder Trommelfilter, Biostufe mit __ Hel-X und eine Pumpe die mindestens den Teich 1 x 2Std. umwälzt.

An wieviel Besatz hast du gedacht


----------



## kreativmaster (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

na für die fragen bin ich doch da  

sag ja hab mein letzten teich mit 13 jahren errichtet 
 

pumpenkammer mh war beim gartenteich ein muss ^^ 
aber jetzt bin ich i wie verwirrt weil die teichabläufe ja das wasser saugen D: grad erst drauf gekommen ich dummkopf ^

Frage zu teichabläufen wie müsste ich die dann eigendlich einbauen  bzw so dass ich folie nich kaputt mache und wie verlege ich die rohre ?


zum thema bachlauf ... ich finde die recht schön steh auf wasserläufe und so 

Fischbesatz : 
habe einen geheimtipp erhalten von jemanden der einen schwimmteich hat der sagte setzte ich 3 __ störe ab 40 cm ein reinigen sie das wasser selbst und halten es klar da sie durchs grundeln kot und andere ablagen direkt in den teichablauf befördern  

und koibesatz ich dachte an ca. 15 kois   anfangs erstmal 5 stück ..


----------



## kreativmaster (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

hab vergessen zu fragen was ein schwerkraftsystem ist   bin da noch nich so schlau ..


und weger den 40 cm über wasser is wegen unseren katzen


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

Servus Manuel

Rohre der Bodenabläufe verlegt man unter der Teichfolie .... durch die Folie gehts dann damit.

Schwerkraft versus gepumptes Filtersystem

Und __ Störe  .... ein No Go ..... dein Teich ist für diese einfach zu klein . Wenn du so einen Teich hättest .....kannst über Störe nachdenken  

Zum Thema Katzen am Teich ..... alles eine Frage der Erziehung und der damit verbundenen Maßnahmen


----------



## kreativmaster (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

hey hey  

bei uns war aber koi riedel hier ein mehrfach ausgezeichneter koihändler dieser meinte das für meine größe des teichs weiße albino sterlets keine probleme hätten  

zur frage des schwerkraftsystemes ..  nimmt die anlage dann nur das wasser der 3 bodenabläufe auf  oder gehen zusätzliche rohre in meinen teichbereich ein ..


möchte nämlich vor baubeginn nächsten jahres alles vorbereitet haben mit samt plänen 

und hoffe das unser credit über 5000 €  ausreichen wird


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

Servus

Zu den Stören gebe ich jetzt kein Statement ab ...... :crazy

Der Skimmer (der die Wasseroberfläche sauber hält) geht auch in den Filter und wird genauso wie die BA über Zugschieber geregelt. 
Alle Leitungen werden mit 110er HT-Rohre ausgeführt. Umgangssprachlich auch als 100er bezeichnet.

Vom Filter kommen dann noch die Teich-Zuläufe.

€ 5.000.- .... naja, das wird knapp


----------



## KingLui (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*



kreativmaster schrieb:


> oh hab ich ja vergessen  ^^
> I
> 
> aber weger natürlichem filterbereich  bei dem link nummer eins mit dem gemauerten koipool ist auch nur ne kleine natürliche filteranlage mit __ wasserlinsen  ^^



Erstmal Hallo 

also zu dem KOI Pool vom Uwe solltest du wissen das er den Planzfilter nurnoch aus Sentimentalen gründen hat! 

aber mal im ernst! Vieleicht solltest du dir wirklich erstmal einige sachen durchlesen! Wie Filter Schwerkarf/Gepump, Bodenabläufe usw. usw. dann
erledigen sich viele deiner fragen von selbst! 

Und der Helmuth hat auch noch ein bisschen Zeit sich um seine Katzen zu kümmern 

Hier kannst du mal nachlesen der Marek hat auch viele deiner Frage  gehabt die Ihm wärend des Bau`s erklärt worden sind!

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20657


LG Chris


----------



## kreativmaster (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

Hey chris dankeschön für die erklärung  

habe mal groben finanzplan gemacht .. 
Folie und Vlies = 1300 € 
Bagger machtn kumpel für 350€ 
filteranlage + rohre  = 1900 € 
Steine + Zement = 500 € 


denke das unsre 5000 € reichen müssten wenn nicht ein bisschen erspartes ist noch vorhanden  ...

Frage : Wenn ich jetzt die schwerkraftfilteranlage nehme ..   was könnte ich als raumteiler zwischen filteranlage und teich nehmen so dass folie und Vlies trotzdem halten  ?


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

Servus Manuel

Man mauert einen Filterkeller ..... 3,5m x 1,5m x 1,5m (oder nach genauen bemessen der Filteranlage > Tipp = genaue Filterplanung + paar Zentimeter Spiel = lieber zu groß, als zu klein) .... muß nicht unmittelbar an den Teich heran rücken .... grabst ein Loch mit den Abmessungen (Bagger ist ja da) ... betonierst eine Fundamentplatte (nach vorher verlegten 100er Rohren (Schmutzablaß in den Kanal + Filterkellerentwässerung) ... darauf dann mit Schnellbausteinen/Schalsteinen (+ Bewehrung) die Wände .... auf die Zu- und Abläufe zum Teich nicht vergessen.


----------



## KingLui (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*



kreativmaster schrieb:


> Hey chris dankeschön für die erklärung
> 
> habe mal groben finanzplan gemacht ..
> Folie und Vlies = 1300 €
> ...




Also bei einem Schwerkarffilter hast du den vorteil das du Ihn überall auf Teichnevau eingraben kannst!!!! 

Aber mal dazu:

filteranlage + rohre  = 1900 € 

Also nur mal so zur Info bei einem Teich deiner größe sollte mind die 1/2 pro Std. umgewälzt werden also ca. 30000l. so ne Pumpe alleine Kostet schon min 500€ bleiben noch 1400€ Rohre sind auch nicht mehr so billig wie sie mal
waren dazu kommen noch zugschieber, dichtungen, Innotec(Kleber)
Dann bleiben dir noch knapp 1000€ für den Filter und die vorabsheidung(Sieb oder Trommelfilter oder oder oder) und die UVC das iss nicht viel! 



Also hier nochmal mein Ratschlag für dich! 

Lass es ruhig angehen!

Bei einem KOI Pool sind viele wichtige sachen zu beachten:

Größe (haste ja 60000l. sind Super stellen aber riesige aufgaben an die Technik)

Form (Damit du eine Ordentliche Strömung hast (Wichtig hier wenige Ecken))

Anzahl der BA (Bodenabläufe)

Anzahl der Skimmer (Oberflächenabsauger)

Art des Filters (Schwerkarf, Gepumpt)
Bitte bedenke das bei der Größe fast nurnoch Eigenbau oder sehr teure 
Filter für dich geeignet sind(Papierfilter usw.) da du ja sehr ergeizig bist denke ich mal das du auch Glasklares Wasser haben willst 

Vorabscheidung wichtig um grobschmutz aus dem Teich zu bekommen


Pumpe wie oben schon gesagt ca hälfte des Wasser pro Stunde

UVC ca 2 Watt pro 1000l. Wasser wobei es je nach Sonneneinstrahlung es 
auch ein bisschen mehr seien darf!


So das wär erstmal alles was mir einfällt!!!!!

Wenn du dich über all diese Sachen mal Informierst und wenn du 
dann oder zwischendurch immernoch Fragen hast kannst du die ja immer wieder hier ins Forum stellen!

P.s.: Nimm mir das bitte nicht Böse das ich dich auf so viele Sachen
stoße aber ein KOI-Teich nennt mann nicht umsonst den Ferrari im Garten!
Und 60000l sind echt nicht wenig! Und du willst doch auch das deine Fische sich wohl fühlen! Und ausserdem je Gründlicher deine Vorplanung desto 
weniger Arbeit hast du nachher mit dem Teich! Kanst mal fage wieviele
leute einfach drauf losgebaut haben und jetzt da stehen und nicht mehr weiter wissen! :hai

Also nich Böse sein ich meine es nur GUT mit dir 

LG Chris


----------



## kreativmaster (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

n abend Chris  

ja ich bin sehr ehrgeizig da hast du recht ..  undich würde gerne alles perfekt haben darum bin ich ja hier im forum ... und genau deswegen mach ich mir darüber schon 6-7 monate vor dem bau einen kopf darüber .. 

ich bin zwar mit 18 jahren einer der jüngsten bauer hier .. habe aber immer super einfälle ... 
und 60 000 Liter is sehr viel stimmt .. wollten aber nich alle 3 jahre teich vergrößern wies bis jetzt war ^^  sondern ein projekt fertig stellen das ich in 40 jahren immer noch toll finden werde 


zu deinen Voschlägen ... 
es kommt definitiv eine Schwerkraftfilteranlage hinein ..
hatte geplant 3 BA`s   und einen Skimmer .. 
kostenspielig denke ich wird es auf alle fälle aber lieber bisschen mehr geld investieren als am schluss nur probleme zu haben 

Und da ich mir den bau schon sehr gut bildlich vorstellen kann .. werde ich euch versprechen über den bau eine super dokumentation zu führen ..


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

Morgen 

Ich habe den Thread mal kurz überflogen, was mir Adhoc aufgefallen ist:
- __ Störe haben in einem Koipool nix verloren (siehe u.a. KoiKurier, Ausgabe 60)
- Dein Budget niemals ausreichen wird
- Geh lieber auf 40.000 - 45.000 Liter, dass macht die Sache einfacher und billiger, aber auch da wirds mit 5K€ eng


----------



## kreativmaster (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

erstmal nochmal ein   

habe positive Neuigkeiten  

1. Neuigkeit konnte heute endlich meinen Lehrvertrag als Landschaftsgärtner bei der Eckhard Köpsel GmbH unterschreiben  

2. hab gestern ein persönliches gespäch mit meinen dad geführt .. er hat mir gesagt das wir auf ein persönliches hobby sparbuch 18 000 € angespart haben + meine Ersparnisse 5000 € =    23 000 € <~ denke ein schon viel besseres Budget ..  Die Bauphase wird 2010  im Juni beginnen ..   dabei sind wir nach dem gespräch auf folgende Änderung gekommen .. 


Projekt 2010 :
Koipool wird an die terrase angefügt .. von treppe terrasse zu der heckenseite kommt eine Granitbogenbrücke .. auf der anderen seite bleibt mit 1,3 m  eine lauffläche so das man nach links und rechts vom koipool wegg laufen kann ...  der koipool wird auf 50 cm nochmal aufgemauert (zum befestigen der folie und der besonderen optik ) dann wird die grube hinter der mauer mit kies aufgefüllt und oben werden granitplatten darauf gelegt die 20 cm über den koipool gehen ..   koipool bleibt bei 60 000 L 


System : 
Aufgemauerter Koipool  der 2m tief ist + 50 cm mauerbereich 2,5 m insgesamt  eine länge von 10 m hat und eine breite 2,5 meter 
- 3 Ba`s 
-1 Skimmer 
- ein Schwerkraftfiltersystem das rechts hinter dem teich eingebutelt wird . 


Das ist jetzt die optimale planung .. mit der wir am Juni anfangen werden 

Und schon jetzt danke für die vielen tipps die ich jetzt schon von euch bekommen habe hoffe das projekt klingt gut ..


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

Servus Manuel

Dank angesparten Euros ..... 

Nur die 50cm über Wasserniveau gefallen mir nicht wirklich , aber da ist ja noch Zeit bis hin ......

Orientiere Dich an Uwe`s und Armin`s Teich, die Links habe ich dir schon in Beitrag #3 gepostet (und Sorry an alle anderen Koikichi`s die ich jetzt nicht genannt habe )

Nun ab zur detailierten Planung


----------



## kreativmaster (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

erstmal nochmals ein hallo 

habe gerade beim durchstöbern den thread die schönsten teichanlagen gefunden ..  und bin auf koiteiche gegangen 

soweit ich hier gehört hab wurde gesagt Koi + __ Störe und Sterlets =  NO go 

bei dem Teich von Jürgen b    sind aber störe in dem teich mit drin Oö


----------



## kreativmaster (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

@ Helmut .. 

weger dem bereich 50 cm nochmals aufmauern ?! ..  wieso gefallen die dir nicht ?! .. 

wir hatten das so vor das das optisch gut aussieht wir lassen die untersten 3 stufen unsere treppe wegg ..    und schaffen per granitbrücke eine ebene d.h auf der anderen seite muss der teich 50 cm höher als die wiese sein  das das auch schön in der lage liegt


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

Servus Manuel

Da hast mich mißverstanden :?

Ich meinte nicht selbst die Aufmauerung, sondern den Wasserstand ...

Den Wasserstand 50cm unterhalb der Oberkante Aufmauerung zu halten .....
das gefällt mir nicht .
Hast aber schon einmal geschrieben, wegen der Katzen ...... 

Uwe hat da einen klassen Zaun rum gemacht ... auf der Aufmauerung


----------



## kreativmaster (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

müssen ja nicht 50 cm unterhalb sein  wollten jedenfalls ca 15-20 cm zwischen bodenplatte und wasser haben so das es für die katzen keine chance mehr gibt ^

mhh..aber dieser zaun sieht optisch ja auch nich super aus und was is mit fütterrung aus der hand da wäre der zaun im weg :crazy


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

Das war jetzt aber nicht sehr nett 

OK, 15cm hört sich ja schon ganz anders an


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*



kreativmaster schrieb:


> mhh..aber dieser zaun sieht optisch ja auch nich super aus und was is mit fütterrung aus der hand da wäre der zaun im weg :crazy



Klar,
Optik ist halt Geschmackssache, 
aber Fütterung aus der Hand ist überhaubt kein Problem, da der Zaun ja keinen Meter hoch ist.

Und ich mache halt nicht gerne Threads mit dem Titel "Hilfe, Katzen fressen meinen Koi" auf.


----------



## kreativmaster (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

hehe ok die einen finden den zaun schön die anderen nich  bin wohl einer der anderen 

dann denke ich wäre das mit steinfliesen 15 cm über wasser eine denkbar bessere möglichkeit  und optisch würde es auch besser aussehen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

Schön finde ich ihn auch nicht, 
aber einen Tot muss man nun mal sterben um seine Babys zu schützen.

AchJa, 15 cm reichen im leben nicht aus. Solllten min. 30 cm sein (und auch das sehe ich als knapp an)


----------



## kreativmaster (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

uff dann müsste ich ja fast 70 cm aufmauern Oö  

das wüde dann eindeutig den zaun bevorzugen


----------



## Horst T. (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*



kreativmaster schrieb:


> 2. hab gestern ein persönliches gespäch mit meinen dad geführt .. er hat mir gesagt das wir auf ein persönliches hobby sparbuch 18 000 € angespart haben + meine Ersparnisse 5000 € =    23 000 € <~



Ein 18-jähriger der 5000 € angespart hat  ist in der heutigen Zeit nicht unbedingt normal, da ziehe ich doch mal meinen Hut.... 
und dann noch ein *Hobbysparbuch* mit 18.000 €  das soll dann wohl für deinen Teich reichen.....


----------



## kreativmaster (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

@Horst lässt sich einfach erklären  
ich habe 2 jahre lang als stahlbetonbauer eine lehre gemacht dort habe ich 900 € verdient .. netto ..    monatlich immer 400 € zur seite gelegt das hab ich aufs sparbuch getan .. dort waren dann 9600 € drauf 4600 € waren auto und führerschein  .. 


und mein dad is bilanzchef im Nord-Klinikum Nürnberg 


noch was zu der sache mit dem koiteich von Jürgen b  da sind sterlets und __ störe mit koi`s in einem teich dachte das wäre ein NO go


----------



## Horst T. (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*



kreativmaster schrieb:


> @Horst lässt sich einfach erklären
> ich habe 2 jahre lang als stahlbetonbauer eine lehre gemacht dort habe ich 900 € verdient .. netto ..    monatlich immer 400 € zur seite gelegt das hab ich aufs sparbuch getan .. dort waren dann 9600 € drauf 4600 € waren auto und führerschein  ..



 brauchst mir nichts zu erklären, ich habe doch gesagt , ich zieh meinen Hut davor.....
nur würd ich mir für 23.000 € von NG einen Schwimmteich in den Garten bauen lassen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*



kreativmaster schrieb:


> noch was zu der sache mit dem koiteich von Jürgen b  da sind sterlets und __ störe mit koi`s in einem teich dachte das wäre ein NO go



Ist es auch, 
aber Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Wobei Jürgen aber auch kein Anfänger ist. Er weiß schon was er tut und kann dementsprechend reagieren


----------



## kreativmaster (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

@ Uwe ok  

hatte nur gefragt weil ich in meim alten teich 3 weiße albino sterlets mit den kois drinn hatte  die wurden dann mit 40 cm zu groß und hab sie dem nachbarn gegeben  und jetzt haben die bei dem 74 cm   diie sind sooo schön


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

Kannst dir ja mal den neuen KoiKurier besorgen, da steht was sehr interessantes zum Theme Stör und Koi


----------



## kreativmaster (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

oder ich rede mit jürgen was ma bei der mischung beachten muss


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

oder mit Dodi & Jo ... sie hat 5 __ Störe ..... und 25 Koi 

oder mit einem Fachmann in Fragen Stör ... Teichkollege stu_fishing ..... die Kompetenz in Sachen Stör


----------



## kreativmaster (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

Erstmal schöne grüße aus der Oberpfalz 

bevor ich mal wieder eine nervige frage stellen :/ 
und zwar geht es um das schwerkraftsystem .. 
wenn mein koipool 2m tief ist ... muss ich dann filteranlage auch in 2 meter tiefe einbauen ?!  oder schafft die schwerkraft es das Wasser 50 cm in die Höhe zu pumpen ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: ratschläge für koipool*

Entscheidend ist die Wasseroberfläche, nicht die Tiefe 

Also die Oberkante des Filters muss ein paar cm über der Teichoberfläche sein.


----------

